# SS 10.09.16 - Haydn #85 "La Reine"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major, H. 1/85 "La Reine (The Queen)" 

1. Adagio - Vivace
2. Romance: Allegretto
3. Menuetto: Allegretto
4. Finale: Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's that time again and we're back to Papa Haydn for another "Paris Symphony" this weekend. So grab a recording and join in and give this one a listen. 

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Ansermet and L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Papa, again. Are we listening all his symphonies ? I open my Fischer box.

Br, Mika


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall turn to the incomparable Dorati for yet more delights


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Marriner/ASMF here.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> Papa, again. Are we listening all his symphonies ? I open my Fischer box.
> 
> Br, Mika


Not all of them at this point ;-) Just the most requested ones, of which there were a lot! I can tell you Papa won't be back for a while. This is the 4th one in 16 weeks and there are 10 total in the 56 weeks I complied for what was basically the next years worth of Saturday Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Dorati for me also please.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

It is good to see Haydn receiving recognition, especially after being conspicuously absent in the BBC Magazines poll of the 20 greatest symphonies.

I have a little more time free today so I'll listen to both Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic and Dorati with the Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> Not all of them at this point ;-) Just the most requested ones, of which there were a lot! I can tell you Papa won't be back for a while. This is the 4th one in 16 weeks and there are 10 total in the 56 weeks I complied for what was basically the next years worth of Saturday Symphonies.


So there are 6 left for the next 40 weeks.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 85, w. AOE/Kuijken. Recorded 1989, at Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bernstein NYPO for me. It's a Haydn and college football pairing for me today it seems, I think I will pop out my Sturm und Drang set afterwards to keep it up. It's not exactly a chianti and parmesan pairing but I'm more of a bourbon and boiled peanuts guy anyway.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I went with Karajan from the symphony edition.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I am going with Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So there are 6 left for the next 40 weeks.


That would be correct


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I will pull my version by Dorati off the shelf and listen to this Haydn symphony.


----------

